# Rust Prevention!



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

hey,

A problem that always seems to make its way into my tackle box is that my treble hooks and general hooks and lures and so on, after a period of time become rusty and corrode, how do i prevent this from happening?

cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I wash all my lures in fresh water, and then spray them with cheap cooking oil. All lures in boxes are cooking oil treated and never rust.

Another suggestion (I think it was Dodge's idea) was to carry a container for any lures you change on the day. Wash all these in fresh and, when dry, treat with oil before returning to the lure boxes.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> was to carry a container for any lures you change on the day.


Yes, take along a jar with freshwater in it on the yak and throw used lures in straight away as soon as removed from the line, when you get home take them out let them air dry then put them in your tackle box. Personally never use any sort of protectant on hooks/lures once air dried.

The water jar was an idea copied from AKFFer Peril


----------



## HMAShobie (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds great! maybe I just havent been Letting them completly dry before returning them? or there is moisture in my tackle box? anyways, ill rememebr all the posts and pay closer attentioin to my tackle. im trying to be abit more profestional rather than just throwing a line and hoping.

thanks guys! 
HMAShobie


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Lazybugger said:


> Only take what you need is the best solution..


Yep....it works for me....if im after the sambos I take the rods pre rigged....in the tackle tray I have spare fluro....2 spare lures...that's itnice and light
If snapper fishing I take only enough to re rig twice....eg 2x hooks...2x sinkers etc....that's it

when I get home I take out the tackle tray and flush directly with water and leave to dry for next trip......when the next trip comes a long I just grab it and go...no rust thus far...

I have a main tackle box kept in shed for rigging gear when needed but that's where it stays...in hindsight I probably don't need a tackle box


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Rinse whatever tackle you use with fresh water then spray with Inox - works really well. Give it a go. I bet you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

kayakone said:


> I wash all my lures in fresh water, and then spray them with cheap cooking oil. All lures in boxes are cooking oil treated and never rust.
> 
> Another suggestion (I think it was Dodge's idea) was to carry a container for any lures you change on the day. Wash all these in fresh and, when dry, treat with oil before returning to the lure boxes.


I used to use cooking oil but then found it would polymerise and my lures would end up sticky and discoloured. Now days I just rinse and leave in the sun to dry and only take what i think i will use.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

VCI paper... Enough said.


----------

